# FAO Wakk44 and Zebedee



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Apparently there is to be a carnival at Snowdonia the 28th June, and they are having a huge Welsh Terrier walk............I would love to go its a pity we couldn't have a mini meet LOL imagine seeing hundreds of Welshies all at one time.

Did you see these piccies
http://www.weltaf.co.uk/TheDogs.html

I think there is more info on the carnival http://www.weltaf.co.uk/


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Briarose,you have a pm.

Steve


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

:lol: got it :wink:


----------

